# Corinna - beim See / on the rocks (12 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (8 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Corinna*



 

 

 

 



 

 [ 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (8 Nov. 2006)

On the Rocks? Oder gerührt und nicht geschütelt?
Wie auch immer! Klasse Bilder und danke fürs Teilen Tobi!


----------



## Jakkele (26 Jan. 2010)

Yeah! Es gibt noch mehr! (von Daniela Rösch!)


----------



## congo64 (25 Jan. 2011)

Corinna ist eine RICHTIG Süsse


----------



## robodoc_99 (12 Mai 2011)

Super klasse Bilder ;-):WOW:


----------



## couriousu (12 Mai 2011)

süß


----------



## nomoresecond (13 Mai 2011)

einfach der hammer...


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2011)

klasse Pics


----------



## Michel-Ismael (13 Mai 2011)

Danke, borstiger Tobi !


----------



## PromiFan (13 Mai 2011)

Eine sehr leckere Stute, da wäre ich doch gern mit am See und würde sie vernaschen, danke für diese geile Maus! Ich kannte sie bisher noch nicht, kommt aber gleich zu meinen Favoritinnen , wer ist sie eigentlich genau?


----------



## laberrhababer (13 Mai 2011)

Sie heißt Daniela Rösch und ist ca 1,68 m groß und 1982 geboren. Sie kommt (glaub ich zumindest) aus Konstanz.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (14 Mai 2011)

Es muß heissen am See bzw. auf dem Felsen.


----------

